# 每个学生，王老师都知道他这次考试得了多少分



## DavidCornell

*“每个学生，王老师都知道他这次考试得了多少分”*

这句话能不能说？多谢。


----------



## viqkhn

怪怪的。I am not sure what you are trying to express. "这次考试每个学生的分数，王老师都知道" May be the proper expression of "Mr Wang knows the scores of that test for everybody" 

and "其他学生和王老师都知道他这次考试得了多少分" for "either any other students or Mr Wang know how much score he got at that exam."


----------



## coconutpalm

Yes, your version is right and sounds very natural.


----------



## Mediteranean

For oral speaking, it is pretty OK since we can understand from the context. However, if for written text, I prefer a complete way to avoid ambiguity: "对于每个学生在这次考试中的分数，王老师都知道。" or “王老师知道每个学生在这次考试中的分数。” 

Sorry I have changed your sentence a lot.




DavidCornell said:


> *“每个学生，王老师都知道他这次考试得了多少分”*
> 
> 这句话能不能说？多谢。


----------



## DavidCornell

很好，所以你的观点是： 这句话听着别扭，但不是一个错句，可以理解。当然有更好的表达方式，但是用这句话也可以。我理解的对不对呢？



Mediteranean said:


> For oral speaking, it is pretty OK since we can understand from the context. However, if for written text, I prefer a complete way to avoid ambiguity: "对于每个学生在这次考试中的分数，王老师都知道。" or “王老师知道每个学生在这次考试中的分数。”
> 
> Sorry I have changed your sentence a lot.


----------



## midismilex

DavidCornell said:


> 很好，所以你的观点是： 这句话听着别扭，但不是一个错句，可以理解。当然有更好的表达方式，但是用这句话也可以。我理解的对不对呢？


插話。

我覺得不能這樣子"理解"。從我們這邊來看，整個標題的"說話方式"就像是個"翻譯句"，算不算錯?! "算"。因為你自己說你是華人，不是老外啊!!至於要不是漢人，可能有時候會有奇怪的語法吧!! 算不算錯?! "算"。因為你在講中文，不是在講自己的母語啊!!

而且"可以說嗎?"，你們那邊都這樣子用的哦?!

知道跟都知道，本來就像下例的語法規則的說，一個可以一直順下去說，一個就偏得放在後面說(咦....我強調的是下例，不要找我碴哦!!)。



Mediteranean said:


> For oral speaking, it is pretty OK since we can understand from the context. However, if for written text, I prefer a complete way to avoid ambiguity: "对于每个学生在这次考试中的分数，王老师都知道。" or “王老师知道每个学生在这次考试中的分数。”
> 
> 請繼續。


----------



## Zulis

DavidCornell said:


> 很好,所以你的观点是: 这句话听着别扭,但不是一个错句,可以理解。当然有更好的表达方式,但是用这句话也可以。我理解的对不对呢?



可以說, 但聽上去很怪. 字詞的位置不妥, 整句也不太通順.
但仍可理解.



DavidCornell said:


> “每个学生，王老师都知道他这次考试得了多少分"


用 "每一個" 的時候很少會再用 "他", 兩者在同一句出現, 給人怪的感覺 (像直釋句)
"他"是指定的同學, "每一個"...就是每一個吧...
所以出現這個confusion:


viqkhn said:


> "这次考试每个学生的分数，王老师都知道"
> 
> and "其他学生和王老师都知道他这次考试得了多少分"


(1)一句是指老師知到所有同學的分數 (每一個)
(2)一句是指老師知到某一位特定的同學的分數 (他)

但我會覺得david 是講(1) 的情況, 因為如要表達(2), 人們會加 "和" 字





> “每个学生 *和* 王老师都知道他这次考试得了多少分"


----------



## centrum

DavidCornell said:


> *“每个学生，王老师都知道他这次考试得了多少分”*
> 
> 这句话能不能说？多谢。



It is a little bit weird to say "每個學生" and "他." You can just say "王老師知道每個學生的考試成績" or "王老師知道所有學生的考試成績."


----------



## xiaolijie

Centrum said:
			
		

> It is a little bit weird to say "每個學生" and "他."


Am I right to assume what Centrum means is that if "他 们" is used instead of just "他", the sentence would improve ?


----------



## centrum

For native, "*每个学生，王老師都知道他們这次考试得了多少分*" is better than "*每个学生，王老師都知道他这次考试得了多少分*". But I still think "王老師知道每個學生的考試分數" is much more straightforward.


----------



## coconutpalm

Oh, yes, I vote for Centrum. Come to think of it, it does sound weird to say 他.


----------



## DavidCornell

so if "tamen" is used, the whole sentence becomes much more acceptable?



centrum said:


> For native, "*每个学生，王老師都知道他們这次考试得了多少分*" is better than "*每个学生，王老師都知道他这次考试得了多少分*". But I still think "王老師知道每個學生的考試分數" is much more straightforward.


----------



## Zulis

DavidCornell said:


> so if "tamen" is used, the whole sentence becomes much more acceptable?



To me, yes


----------



## joki

能听懂, 但不规范,好比正在学习表达的小学生的语言(没有贬低的意思,而是小学生真的可能有这么说话的,需要大人帮助一下). 

"每个学生"可以放在前面, 但是那样的单句要说成: *每个学生的考试成绩王老师都知道*.

或者可以稍做改动, 变成复合句: *不管是哪个学生, 王老师都知道他这次考试得了多少分*.


----------



## DavidCornell

那么这句话里面如果没有“不管是”行不行？就是这样说

*哪个学生, 王老师都知道他这次考试得了多少分*.



joki said:


> 变成复合句: *不管是哪个学生, 王老师都知道他这次考试得了多少分*.


----------



## joki

“哪个学生, 王老师都知道他这次考试得了多少分”---不通。

这个句子里“王老师”是主语，考试成绩/分数是宾语，“每个学生”或者“哪个学生”都只是宾语成分中的修饰词，本身不是宾语，所以不通。如果一定要宾语前置，如我前面例子所示，需要把整个宾语成分放在前面，可以说：
*哪个学生的成绩*（或：考试分数）*王老师都知道。*

如果一定要把“每个学生”或者“哪个学生”这个修饰词放在前面并和宾语分开，那么需要加词把它变成状语成分，比如*“不论哪个学生”、“无论哪个学生”、“不管是哪个学生”，*后面再跟*“王老师都知道他这次考试得了多少分。”*


----------



## coconutpalm

IMO, *哪个学生, 王老师都知道他这次考试得了多少分 *seems perfectly OK in oral language. Actually, Chinese grammatical textbooks don't include so many "normal" oral usages that I often find it funny. For example, many 被动句 which are prescribed by the textbooks sound a very weird sentence structure in daily life.


----------



## DavidCornell

oh, that's very interesting. Then what about my original sentence with 每个学生 in place of 哪个学生? Do it also sound ok in casual daily speech?



coconutpalm said:


> IMO, *哪个学生, 王老师都知道他这次考试得了多少分 *seems perfectly OK in oral language. Actually, Chinese grammatical textbooks don't include so many "normal" oral usages that I often find it funny. For example, many 被动句 which are prescribed by the textbooks sound a very weird sentence structure in daily life.


----------



## coconutpalm

Yes, David, they sound perfect in my ears, but only in daily conversation.
However, everybody has his/her own preferences. Non-native learners are suggested to stick to grammatical rules laid down by the textbooks, but I think we as natives, and those advanced learners should seek for more "natural" usage. This is only a personal opinion


----------



## xiaolijie

coconutpalm said:


> Yes, David, they sound perfect in my ears, but only in daily conversation.


 
No, you forgot what you said earlier, my dear! 


> ...Come to think of it, it does sound weird to say 他.


----------



## coconutpalm

Oh, thank you for pointing out my slip. I mean that structure is perfectly OK, for me, but I still stick to my previous opinion that 他们 sounds better.


----------



## LikeBarleyBending

DavidCornell said:


> *“每个学生，王老师都知道他这次考试得了多少分”*
> 
> 这句话能不能说？多谢。


 

我觉得这句话意思上没有问题，很清楚，在口语中也常常会听到，口语中没有什么问题，但从语法角度是有点问题，加上一个“对”，可能会比较好：

“对每个学生，王老师都知道他这次考了多少分”。

大家提出的修改建议是不错，但改变了原句子中对“每个学生”的强调。个人意见，仅供参考，毕竟本人不是语言专家：）。


----------



## rapball

我认为这句话属于歧义句。即使是口语，语气和重音不同也可以产生两种意思。


----------



## DavidCornell

我不需要语言专家的看法，我想要的就是说母语的人的直接的感觉．



LikeBarleyBending said:


> 我觉得这句话意思上没有问题，很清楚，在口语中也常常会听到，口语中没有什么问题，但从语法角度是有点问题，加上一个“对”，可能会比较好：
> 
> “对每个学生，王老师都知道他这次考了多少分”。
> 
> 大家提出的修改建议是不错，但改变了原句子中对“每个学生”的强调。个人意见，仅供参考，毕竟本人不是语言专家：）。


----------



## samanthalee

DavidCornell said:


> 我不需要语言专家的看法，我想要的就是说母语的人的直接的感觉．



For Mandarin usage, we have to discuss the grammar and general language rules. We can't always rely on native speakers' "feel" because sinosphere is rather large with years of segregation, cross-pollination of language habits are still at its infant stage; what is accepted in a region as colloquial may be just plain wrong in another region.


----------

